# Fifa 15 FUT - Eure ersten Spieler



## Amboss (17. September 2014)

Ach, eigentlich wollte ich dieses Jahr bei FIFA ja Ultimate Team meiden aber jetzt, wo die Server gerade für den Launch der WebApp vorbereitet werden, kribbelt es wieder bei mir. Deswegen mach ich einfach mal nen separaten Thread auf, wo jeder die Perlen, die sich in den ersten kostenlosen Packs befinden mal posten (und hoffentlich damit angeben) kann.

Irgendwann heute nachmittag soll es losgehen. Nicht vor 15:30. Denke aber, dass die Server dann eh erstmal überrannt werden und man einige Zeit nicht reinkommt.

Hier geht es später zur App: http://www.easports.com/de/fifa/football-club

Dann einfach mal so die zwei, drei besten Spieler der kostenlosen Packs posten und andere neidisch machen 

Diesmal bekomme ich Ronaldo....ganz sicher!


----------



## Amboss (17. September 2014)

Joa, das scheint heut nix mehr zu werden. Die Server lassen wohl noch auf sich warten.....


----------



## Herbboy (18. September 2014)

Ist das so ein "Sammelspiel" innerhalb von FIFA, oder ist das separat?


----------



## Amboss (18. September 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ist das so ein "Sammelspiel" innerhalb von FIFA, oder ist das separat?


Genau. Man spielt dann eben auch mit den Spielern, die man sich erspielt/ertauscht hat. Eigentlich ganz cool. Wenigstens spielt man dann online nicht immer nur gegen Real Madrid dafür muss man aber zwischen den Spielen halt ab und zu mal ein wenig sein Team managen, weil sie dann auch Fitness verlieren oder Verträge auslaufen (oder man sich eben einen besseren leisten kann). 

Bei Fifa 14 sah mein Haupt-Team (man kann sich ja mehrere bauen) am Ende in etwa so aus:

Bundesliga 4-1-4-1 Schweini FIFA 14 Ultimate Team Squad by DaiMudda | Futhead

Gibt wohl Probleme beim Aufspielen der WebApp und der neuen Server. 
Vor dem heutigen Nachmittag kann man laut EA auf Facebook wohl nicht damit rechnen. Mein Ronaldo muss noch ein wenig warten.


----------



## Amboss (19. September 2014)

Na prima....trotz 8 Packs (Loyalty usw... weil ich schon so einige FUT-Spiele gemacht habe) gerade mal ein richtig nennenswerter Spieler. 

*Pepe

*Immerhin bekommt man derzeit einmal am Tag ein Geschenk, wenn man sich einloggt. Heute waren es 2500 Münzen. 

Nach dem Aufmachen aller Packs sieht so in etwa mein erstes Team aus. Für die Tonne aber immerhin schon so einige Goldspieler. Wenn man frisch mit FUT anfängt, war das zumindest bei den letzten Fifas immer erstmal ein hartes Stück Arbeit. 

*Link zum Team*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxim414 (22. September 2014)

Hallo,

bei mir sieht es auch nicht anders aus, 3 Gold - Packs und überhaupt keine guten Spieler.
Naja, war ja auch nicht anders zu erwarten.


----------



## Amboss (23. September 2014)

Mit ein wenig tauschen (Spieler billig kaufen und mit etwas Gewinn wieder verkaufen) habe ich mir mal so ein Grundgerüst zusammengestellt. Damit sollte es diese Woche losgehen können. (Manager fehlt noch). Immer wieder findet man mal ein Schnäppchen aber Spieler mit 82+ sind dann doch noch etwas außerhalb meiner finanziellen Reichweite 

*Mein Team (Klick)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

